# Jet table saw



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a Jet 10" table saw, model JWTS-10CW2-lFR. I unfortunately forced the tilt wheel to where it moved the blade to the right slightly. I am not sure on how to readjust the blade back. I have misplaced the manual and the online manual is close but not exactly like the one I have. Mine does not have any adjustment screws on top of table. Any one with experience with adjusting the blade on this type of jet table saw?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

RobinAPeterson said:


> I have a Jet 10" table saw, model JWTS-10CW2-lFR. I unfortunately forced the tilt wheel to where it moved the blade to the right slightly. I am not sure on how to readjust the blade back. I have misplaced the manual and the online manual is close but not exactly like the one I have. Mine does not have any adjustment screws on top of table. Any one with experience with adjusting the blade on this type of jet table saw?


contact jet tech support:

http://www.jettools.com/us/en/service-and-support/customer-support/

personally, i've found them to be as useless as boobs on a bull, but others rave about them. good luck.


----------



## JackTheBuilder (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea, just call the technical service. Do you still have warranty on your table saw?


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

I sent them an email. Should hear from them next week. No I am out of warranty at this point. 

Thank you for your input.

Robin


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Robin
We've all experienced problems like this from time to time. Many on this site use Jet and you will most likely be hearing from them on a fix. I would like to add that the saw has another problem that needs corrected if you can push the blade out in such a way.

Hang in there.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> contact jet tech support:
> 
> personally, i've found them to be as useless as boobs on a bull, but others rave about them. good luck.


Ok, now *that* was funny!!!

Hopefully you'll have a better experience than toolguy.......


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for your feed back. You mention yet another issue with my saw if I could have pulled the blade out the way I did. What is the issue.

Robin


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

wericha said:


> Ok, now that was funny!!!
> 
> Hopefully you'll have a better experience than toolguy.......


Jet Support has not answered at this point. I have also tried to add some pictured of the blade assembly thinking it would help. However, I am not able to do so with my iPad. I will try using my desktop instead. 

Robin


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

RobinAPeterson said:


> Jet Support has not answered at this point. I have also tried to add some pictured of the blade assembly thinking it would help. However, I am not able to do so with my iPad. I will try using my desktop instead.
> 
> Robin


Say how about posting some of the pics here? Might be able to help.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Toothpick (Mar 9, 2013)

*Manual*

I have the pdf manual for the JWTS-10JF model if that would help. It looks like the same basic saw except for the cast wings and fence.


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I have the pdf manual for the JWTS-10JF model if that would help. It looks like the same basic saw except for the cast wings and fence.


Thank you Toothpick, although the model number does not match exactly the pictures do. I think your PDF manual will do the trick.


----------



## Toothpick (Mar 9, 2013)

I couldn't get the manual to upload. Send me a email at fcso109 at yahoo. and I'll send it to you.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

RAP....did jet ever respond to your requests for assistance?


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> RAP....did jet ever respond to your requests for assistance?


No response to this forum but I did call Walter Meier Manufacturing and they scheduled someone to come by next week.

I did get in contact with a Walter Meier Manufacturing service rep. but as of today he has not shown up.


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I couldn't get the manual to upload. Send me a email at fcso109 at yahoo. and I'll send it to you.


I was able to print the applicable pages. The pictures look right on to my saw. I will try to make some adjustments and let you know. However I think I might have ruined some one of the stop bolts by forcing the tilt wheel getting to 45%.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

RobinAPeterson said:


> No response to this forum but I did call Walter Meier Manufacturing and they scheduled someone to come by next week.


this saw is under warranty?


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Say how about posting some of the pics here? Might be able to help.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.













I have a couple of pics but not able to load them up to this app. what started this issue was forcing the blade tilt wheel to 45%. Using the PDF sent I was able to adjust the blade between 0 and 90 %. However when I set the blade to 0%, the blade is about 16th of an inch to the right. I have not found where in the PDF you can move the blade right to left (perpendicular to the table top). My guess is I bent something that will have to be replaced. 

Help please
Robin


----------



## Toothpick (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not real sure what you're explaining?? Can you get the blade to square with the top using a machinist square or something similar. If the blade will align (square 90 degrees) with the top then you can adjust the gage to zero. Without looking at my saw, I believe there is a stop bolt on the side of the trunnion that is adjustable to stop the blade at zero when cranking it back to 0 (straight up and down).


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I'm not real sure what you're explaining?? Can you get the blade to square with the top using a machinist square or something similar. If the blade will align (square 90 degrees) with the top then you can adjust the gage to zero. Without looking at my saw, I believe there is a stop bolt on the side of the trunnion that is adjustable to stop the blade at zero when cranking it back to 0 (straight up and down).


I can get the blade 90% - perpendicular to the table top. But the blade has moved about 1/64th to the right from where it was from the initial installation. I took two pictures. One with a square to the blade showing that it is 90% to the table and one with my crosscut sled up against the blade showing the blade being about 1/64th to the right. I want to move the blade back to where it was. I tried to upload the pictures but I get a message that this app does not have access to my pics. If you send me your email address I can email the pictures to you. 




[email protected]


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

RobinAPeterson said:


> I have a couple of pics but not able to load them up to this app. what started this issue was forcing the blade tilt wheel to 45%. Using the PDF sent I was able to adjust the blade between 0 and 90 %. However when I set the blade to 0%, the blade is about 16th of an inch to the right. I have not found where in the PDF you can move the blade right to left (perpendicular to the table top). My guess is I bent something that will have to be replaced.
> 
> Help please
> Robin


Ok I was able to download the pictures


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I'm not real sure what you're explaining?? Can you get the blade to square with the top using a machinist square or something similar. If the blade will align (square 90 degrees) with the top then you can adjust the gage to zero. Without looking at my saw, I believe there is a stop bolt on the side of the trunnion that is adjustable to stop the blade at zero when cranking it back to 0 (straight up and down).


I sent you an email with an additional picture. Let me know if you did not receive it. Also requested a copy of your PDF for this saw. 

Are you able to lubercate the threads in any way. Mine are fairly tight to turn. 

Thank you
Robin


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I couldn't get the manual to upload. Send me a email at fcso109 at yahoo. and I'll send it to you.


Yes please email me your PDF at [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## Toothpick (Mar 9, 2013)

I sent you the PDF file yesterday. Let me know if you didn't get it?


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I sent you the PDF file yesterday. Let me know if you didn't get it?


I am sorry but the last email I got from you was may 1st with no attachment.


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Toothpick said:


> I sent you the PDF file yesterday. Let me know if you didn't get it?


Ok I adjusted the blade tilt on 90% (see picture) and 45%. However as you can see on the last picture the blade remains about 1/64 inch to the right. Using my crosscut sled showing the original (before my forcing blade to 45%) cut the pic shows the blade about 1/64 inch to the right. I want to move the blade back to the left. I don't see any where in the manual on how to do this, or even if it is possible. I guess I could place a 5/8 washer between the blade and arbor thus pushing the blade to the left. But I don't know about the safety issues that this would present. Obtw I am still waiting for the Jet service rep to help me out with this issue. It has been about a month (


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Robin
> We've all experienced problems like this from time to time. Many on this site use Jet and you will most likely be hearing from them on a fix. I would like to add that the saw has another problem that needs corrected if you can push the blade out in such a way.
> 
> Hang in there.
> ...


You mention that there may be another problem that needs to be corrected. Would you outline that for me?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

RobinAPeterson said:


> ........ Obtw I am still waiting for the Jet service rep to help me out with this issue. It has been about a month (


while i feel for the OP, i, for one, am not surprised.


----------



## RobinAPeterson (Mar 30, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> RAP....did jet ever respond to your requests for assistance?


Yes finally Internet customer support ,Debbie Sons contacted me providing a technical service rep to help. After a brief description of my issue with the blade being about 1/64 of an inch off center to the right, he said to make adjustments with the large nuts on the trunnions at the motor end. Once done the blade has now moved back left 1/64 of an inch.

Thanks to all the help and suggestions from those on this thread.


----------

